# i would get more tattoos but....



## Natalie (Jul 22, 2014)

ive wasted most of my day arguing with myself about whether to get more tattoos / get the ones i have got finished off. Ive got one from my knee to my ribs and 4 others. I want at least 2 more but my husbands trying to put me off it because he said it will be too much. Is there a fine line with tattoos on women? I love them, more the merrier


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

Tattooed girls :wub:

If you decide to go the other way, I can sort you out with some well priced laser sessions :thumbup1:


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Natalie said:


> ive wasted most of my day arguing with myself about whether to get more tattoos / get the ones i have got finished off. Ive got one from my knee to my ribs and 4 others. I want at least 2 more but my husbands trying to put me off it because he said it will be too much. Is there a fine line with tattoos on women? I love them, more the merrier


Get the ones you have finished first.


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Picsornotattoos...


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Natalie said:


> ive wasted most of my day arguing with myself about whether to get more tattoos / get the ones i have got finished off. Ive got one from my knee to my ribs and 4 others. I want at least 2 more but my husbands trying to put me off it because he said it will be too much. Is there a fine line with tattoos on women? I love them, more the merrier


Do it 

Ive got over 35 tats n some of them ain't finished. I think of another one before i finish my last one lol xx


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

I love tats  some of my favs  xx


----------



## Natalie (Jul 22, 2014)

Misspinky1983 said:


> View attachment 158658
> 
> 
> I love tats  some of my favs  xx


wow thats some art. which was your first


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

I think tattoos on women look awful. Especially ones on the top of arms, neck, tramp stamp. But OP your tattoo actually looks tasteful and it's in an area that's decent.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Natalie said:


> wow thats some art. which was your first


Thanks hun

Well my first was a rose on the top of my right but since has been covered up with my Micheal Jackson  x x


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Yes....body is just a canvas.....have to say. Not to keen on the Cheryl cole one tho...but each to,own and all that.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Mey said:


> I think tattoos on women look awful. Especially ones on the top of arms, neck, tramp stamp. But OP your tattoo actually looks tasteful and it's in an area that's decent.


it all depends tbh

I dont like them on the top of your forarm as i think it looks rough. On the neck is not good for girls either. I had my tramp stamp covered up with my lillies that go up my ribs, round my back and over my hips


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Yes....body is just a canvas.....have to say. Not to keen on the Cheryl cole one tho...but each to,own and all that.


Nowt wrong with decorating the walls  xx


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

I thinks its very personal thing also depends on style and personality, I don't see any of them on myself tbh, never had never wanted but seen quite nice ones on other girls.

is it too much, for you to decide only, I don't think anyone should tell you or ''allow'' you to do or not to do


----------



## naturalun (Mar 21, 2014)

I love the tattoo going up your side, tried convincing my missus to get one but she doesn't want anymore sadly, she's got 3. Foot, wrist and tramp stamp.. Got a full right sleeve myself.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Misspinky1983 said:


> Thanks hun
> 
> Well my first was a rose on the top of my right but since has been covered up with my Micheal Jackson  x x


I've got Gary glitter on my chest. Nonce tats FTW


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

I'd say go for it nouthing better than a bird covered in ink just IMO


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

Misspinky1983 said:


> Thanks hun
> 
> Well my first was a rose on the top of my right but since has been covered up with my Micheal Jackson  x x


what studio did those?


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

I'd say go for it. It's your body, do what makes you happy

I love tattoos, wish my wife would get more. Been trying to get her to get a sleeve but can't see it ever happening


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

aqualung said:


> what studio did those?


I go to Clint Millard Age Of Elegance Tattoo Studio in Wolverhampton  He's an outstanding artist


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

I personally don't see the point in having tattoo's, unless they're really meaningful and signify something. Don't mind them on other people, that's just the way I feel about them for me


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

Misspinky1983 said:


> I go to Clint Millard Age Of Elegance Tattoo Studio in Wolverhampton  He's an outstanding artist


ah, i thought it looked like mossers work from sedgley .


----------



## Fissure (Sep 14, 2014)

Tattoes on women can go either way...

Sometimes they look out of place, but other times just really enhance an image.

Personally im a fan....even though I won't get one myself :lol:


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Echo said:


> I personally don't see the point in having tattoo's, unless they're really meaningful and signify something. Don't mind them on other people, that's just the way I feel about them for me


That's my view as well. I have thought about getting one done but can't think what I would want. A tattoo is for life so it needs to mean something otherwise your just drawing on yourself.


----------



## AlexB18 (Dec 10, 2013)

Get them finished, I reckon I need about £800 to get my sleeve finishing still have all the top part of my arm to do plus need it all blending in afterwards, I ****ing love tattoo's its weird because they can be painful as **** but once you leave the studio you just wanna walk back in and get more done, well I do anyway haha


----------



## Stormborn91 (Jul 21, 2014)

I think tattoos look great but only if there's some sort of theme going on or ones that reflect your personality or experiences. Random tattoo's stuck here there and everywhere can look tacky IMO and I'm not keen on colour tattoo's either. My kids call me Snow White so I'd love a sexy version of her setting a theme off down one side....


----------



## Lightning (Jun 23, 2014)

Natalie said:


> View attachment 158659


Goddamn that's one sexy monster truck!


----------



## FixedMiXiN (Aug 29, 2014)

The biggest mistake of my Ex's life was having my name tattooed just above her ****. Tramp she is.

Getting inked is a waste of quid; I've had all the back of my neck done, and I completely forgot about it when it healed.

Tattooes are a Sheep thing now IMO - Every Man and His Dog is covered.....

Scars are much more unique.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Echo said:


> I personally don't see the point in having tattoo's, unless they're really meaningful and signify something. Don't mind them on other people, that's just the way I feel about them for me


That's almost the bad thing about tattoos, every man and his dog claims some special meaning that just sounds pretentious and is total bollox to everyone else....... They can mean what you like or just be a pretty picture....


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

If men have them I couldn't care less but my view is they are pretty much for your own amusement - others are not particularly bothered one way or another by them and the meaning they have for you isn't really shared by anyone else.

On women though I just don't like them. It is their body though and I respect their right to have them. Most just seem like a fashion statement but as we all know fashion comes and goes. Flared trousers are easy to get rid of but tattoos are not.

Tattoos on women are like graffitti on art - spoils it. Just my opinion.


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

FixedMiXiN said:


> Scars are much more unique.


I agree. My appendix scar is a belter - you'd love it!


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

Tattoos on women are like steak and chips to me. I like steak and I like chips, but put them together and.....mmmmm!

I know they don't 'do it' for everybody, but they definitely do for me. My wife has about 7 or 8 now - all one-offs - and I love them.


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

I need to win the lottery to finish all the tattoo's i want


----------



## AlexB18 (Dec 10, 2013)

sneeky_dave said:


> That's almost the bad thing about tattoos, every man and his dog claims some special meaning that just sounds pretentious and is total bollox to everyone else....... They can mean what you like or just be a pretty picture....


Not gonna lie mine mean jack **** tbh, I just thought of an idea I liked and there ya go :lol:


----------



## kuju (Sep 15, 2010)

If you have tattoos that aren't finished...get them sorted first. I'm a big fan of tattoos generally; just started a back piece in fact, but I wouldn't personally get my legs, chest, face & neck or lower forearms tattoo'd ...so i'm kind of running out of places now!

But that's a personal thing - it can look great on other people. Key thing for me is - if you have unfinished work or you get endless differet artists doing it; you can easily go from having some coherent art that means something to you...to just looking like a tattoo artists sketch pad.

Go for it - but don't leave work unfinished 

Beautiful ink btw.


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Go for it, I love tattooed women.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

My bird has several, not a huge fan myself.

On white girls they can look really cheap and trashy.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Hate tattoos on birds. We don't go aud wearing nail varnish do we


----------



## Danny2795 (Jan 4, 2012)

All these young birds getting full sleeve tats at the mo yeah it look good now but what about when there middle aged,fired out a few kids and put on a few pounds.

Guna look straight council estate material.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

IGotTekkers said:


> Hate tattoos on birds. We don't go aud wearing nail varnish do we


some of us do from time to time :whistling:


----------



## Natalie (Jul 22, 2014)

Ill get the ones finished then and go from there. Tattoos can be an addiction


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Smitch said:


> My bird has several, not a huge fan myself.
> 
> On white girls they can look really cheap and trashy.


They only look cheap and trashy if its sh1t work matey. Go to a cr1p tattooiest, you get what you pay for in my opinion


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> Hate tattoos on birds. We don't go aud wearing nail varnish do we


So what your say? Only tats belong on men??


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Misspinky1983 said:


> They only look cheap and trashy if its sh1t work matey. Go to a cr1p tattooiest, you get what you pay for in my opinion


It's a matter of opinion though isn't it, i think "feature walls" in houses and stone cladding are tasteless too but plenty of others don't share the same opinion.


----------



## Natalie (Jul 22, 2014)

Misspinky1983 said:


> They only look cheap and trashy if its sh1t work matey. Go to a cr1p tattooiest, you get what you pay for in my opinion


Agree we wait for months to get into who we use. My husbands ones are amazing, hes waited near on a year between sittings. Its definately not just for men but they can get away with more I think


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Natalie said:


> Agree we wait for months to get into who we use. My husbands ones are amazing, hes waited near on a year between sittings. Its definately not just for men but they can get away with more I think


Ive had to wait 3 months to get in, im booked in today at 4pm :thumb:


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Misspinky1983 said:


> So what your say? Only tats belong on men??


No what I said was i hate tats on birds


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> No what I said was i hate tats on birds


you said we don't go round wearing nail varnish which indicts you feel woman shouldn't have tattoos.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> Hate tattoos on birds. We don't go aud wearing nail varnish do we


Here  Nail varnish dont belong on men your saying ao tats dont belong on birds. X


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Danny2795 said:


> All these young birds getting full sleeve tats at the mo yeah it look good now but what about when there middle aged,fired out a few kids and put on a few pounds.
> 
> Guna look straight council estate material.


Only if the work is kak and you let yourself slide.

It annoys me when people say what about when your old. I ay beng funny when im old i probably wont have my own teeth, no bladder control, you cant trust a fart and stairs are a challenge. Im really gonna sit there n think dammmmm wish i never had these tats lol


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Misspinky1983 said:


> you said we don't go round wearing nail varnish which indicts you feel woman shouldn't have tattoos.


So men can't wear nail varnish? That's exist


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> So men can't wear nail varnish? That's exist


If they wanna yeah, same as birds can have tats  x


----------



## Carllo (Feb 14, 2012)

Misspinky1983 said:


> View attachment 158658


looks like somthing out of a kids comic book lol


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Carllo said:


> looks like somthing out of a kids comic book lol


Thanks


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

Misspinky1983 said:


> Nowt wrong with decorating the walls  xx


Some of your work looks awesome btw!!


----------



## Craig92 (Dec 31, 2013)

I find women with tattoos very sexy! Obviously pending on what she looks like and what the tattoo is.

A big beefa with tear drops is not what I class as sexy!

Some very very nice artwork here!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Mey said:


> I think tattoos on women look awful. Especially ones on the top of arms, neck, tramp stamp. But OP your tattoo actually looks tasteful and it's in an area that's decent.


Agree 100%


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Danny2795 said:


> All these young birds getting full sleeve tats at the mo yeah it look good now but what about when there middle aged,fired out a few kids and put on a few pounds.
> 
> Guna look straight council estate material.


Rude....


----------



## Danny2795 (Jan 4, 2012)

Skye666 said:


> Rude....


But sadly true in 90% of the cases I've witnesses already.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

why are you all constantly seeking approval/acceptance about fuking tattoos?

get what you want when you want and fuk everyone else

that what tatts are about. its an attitude thing...not what looks good with your fuking jimmy choos


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Danny2795 said:


> All these young birds getting full sleeve tats at the mo yeah it look good now but what about when there middle aged,fired out a few kids and put on a few pounds.
> 
> Guna look straight council estate material.


How would a girl having babies affect a sleeve tattoo?


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

safc49 said:


> How would a girl having babies affect a sleeve tattoo?


Wizards sleeve?


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

as to the middle aged comments....fuk you pal....who made you a voice in the crowd.......stick your boring middle aged retarded comments up your ring piece and get a life......pmsl.....go fuk timid little nuns and do what their told goody 5 shoe house wifes...

leave the bad girls with a bit of fire who can fuk the balls right off pricks like you to guys that can handle them


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Not sure middle aged and old people give a fuk who's looking at them. Who's eyeing up old people anyway? Freaks:tongue:


----------



## omle (Jul 10, 2014)

I personally dont like random tattoos especially on women. The OP one all works and joins really well. If it works like that on pictured then +1.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Danny2795 said:


> But sadly true in 90% of the cases I've witnesses already.


Well not really...not everyone who has kids pits on weight u say it like it's a given ...I'm more than Middle Aged knocked out kids (as u put it) didn't gain pounds coz I trained and I'm not on a council estate and that said I know ppl from council estates who don't have tatts so it's all rubbish really ....just personal opinions as to whether u like or don't really.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

safc49 said:


> Not sure middle aged and old people give a fuk who's looking at them. Who's eyeing up old people anyway? Freaks:tongue:


U. Sound old


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Skye666 said:


> U. Sound old


Not yet, 33 years young.......but feel old :no:


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

safc49 said:


> Not yet, 33 years young.......but feel old :no:


Its better than looking it.


----------



## armor king (Sep 29, 2013)

Do what makes you happy but dont get your baps coverd in tattoos


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

saxondale said:


> Its better than looking it.


Very true mate :beer:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

im going harscore.......anus tatoo and a pierced ball pmsl


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Uriel said:


> im going harscore.......anus tatoo and a pierced ball pmsl


Other way round?


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

saxondale said:


> Other way round?


eh....you want to pierce my anus?

dirty boy


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Uriel said:


> eh....you want to pierce my anus?
> 
> dirty boy


I can look at your tattoos while im bored.

Maybe not


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

saxondale said:


> I can look at your tattoos while im bored.
> 
> Maybe not


im the daddy....you're the mummy.....im not queer lmao


----------



## Natalie (Jul 22, 2014)

Uriel said:


> why are you all constantly seeking approval/acceptance about fuking tattoos?
> 
> get what you want when you want and fuk everyone else
> 
> that what tatts are about. its an attitude thing...not what looks good with your fuking jimmy choos


Firstly I wish I had jimmy choos. And good point, im going to finish it and then decide. Im not seeking approval...I think


----------



## Danny2795 (Jan 4, 2012)

Uriel said:


> as to the middle aged comments....fuk you pal....who made you a voice in the crowd.......stick your boring middle aged retarded comments up your ring piece and get a life......pmsl.....go fuk timid little nuns and do what their told goody 5 shoe house wifes...
> 
> leave the bad girls with a bit of fire who can fuk the balls right off pricks like you to guys that can handle them


I've been with a few tattoed "bad girls" as you put it and can assure you having tattos does not make them awsome in bed just because they have a few tats.


----------



## Natalie (Jul 22, 2014)

Danny2795 said:


> I've been with a few tattoed "bad girls" as you put it and can assure you having tattos does not make them awsome in bed just because they have a few tats.


Speak for yourself :whistling: :thumb:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Danny2795 said:


> I've been with a few tattoed "bad girls" as you put it and can assure you having tattos does not make them awsome in bed just because they have a few tats.


ah........must be u ;-)


----------



## kuju (Sep 15, 2010)

What abotu those of use who get tattoos when we're "middle aged"? My first tattoo was when I was 40...not because of some mid-life crisis but because that was the right time, in my eyes to get it and because i'd finally decided what I wanted and where..and found a tattoo artist I wanted to do it.

Since then i've added background to that tattoo, got another one on teh opposite shoulder, added background to that and am now working towards finishing off what I wanted in the first place - just had another piece done on my back - need background for that and one arm extended to a 1/2 or 3/4 sleeve...with the other extended to a 1/2 sleeve. Still working through designs with my tattoo artist. I'm confident they're still going to look teh way I want them to 10..20 years from now. Ultimately - they're for me..I don't get them for other people's amusement. So as long as I'm happy with them - fvck what anyone else thinks. 

And yes - every element has meaning for me personally..whether other people think that's worth having it permanently inscribed..well....again....not my issue really


----------



## Natalie (Jul 22, 2014)

kuju said:


> What abotu those of use who get tattoos when we're "middle aged"? My first tattoo was when I was 40...not because of some mid-life crisis but because that was the right time, in my eyes to get it and because i'd finally decided what I wanted and where..and found a tattoo artist I wanted to do it.
> 
> Since then i've added background to that tattoo, got another one on teh opposite shoulder, added background to that and am now working towards finishing off what I wanted in the first place - just had another piece done on my back - need background for that and one arm extended to a 1/2 or 3/4 sleeve...with the other extended to a 1/2 sleeve. Still working through designs with my tattoo artist. I'm confident they're still going to look teh way I want them to 10..20 years from now. Ultimately - they're for me..I don't get them for other people's amusement. So as long as I'm happy with them - fvck what anyone else thinks.
> 
> And yes - every element has meaning for me personally..whether other people think that's worth having it permanently inscribed..well....again....not my issue really


being slightly older when you got a tattoo probably means that it is much better than the ones people get at 17/18. It will have though put into it let alone you having life experience to bring to it. Your tattoos sounds really good


----------



## kuju (Sep 15, 2010)

Natalie said:


> being slightly older when you got a tattoo probably means that it is much better than the ones people get at 17/18. It will have though put into it let alone you having life experience to bring to it. Your tattoos sounds really good


Well that was the plan! Looking back I could have had a more coherent approach though. I have a tiger on one side, dragon on the other, both facing different directions. In japanese mythology (which is something I've been quite into for a long time and for a whole bunch of reasons) you often see depictions of them fighting each other - they are supposed to be fighting for the right to defend you (obviously a bit more than that but the long version is really long!). They also represent two opposing points of the compass. There are kanji depicting phrases I chose (and checked to make sure they said what I thought!) around both. The background on the tiger is awesome...bamboo and a stylised lotus flower. The background on teh dragon..less so. The tattoo artist, I think, got a bit lazy with it..so I didnt go there again. My back is a phoenix (another point of the compass) which is going to blend into the shoulders and has a lot of meaning for me for, again, all sorts of reasons.

However - I should have planned all this a lot better in teh first place - even at my age you can get over-excited and rush in a bit! Thank god i've found an amazing artist...if anyone can pull this all together the way I want it's her. Won't go anywhere else now.

My advice would always be think ahead....you're almost certainly going to want another tattoo at some point..find the right artist in the first place, think about whether the piece you have is really in the right place and what you might have around it. Even if that doesn't happen it's worth it. Otherwise you potentially end up looking like a sketch pad...

As for the whole meaning thing - what means something to one person can mean nothing (or less) to someone else. Other people don't have to get your meaning...and sometimes teh meaning is just that you want a particular piece of art on you. Just don't walk in to a tattoo shop, pick up a book of flash designs and find that something that looks pretty right there and then. Think about it. My artist doesn't do flash designs or walk-ins. But she still gets people booking appointments to see her only to have someone turn up and say "I want something in my arm but I don't know what".

What exactly is an artist supposed to do with that ffs?

But hey - it's a very personal thing........each to their own...


----------



## Natalie (Jul 22, 2014)

Japanese mythology sounds really interesting, I didn't realise there was so much behind it. Have you got pictures on here of your tattoos?

I agree with you about planning it, some of my tattoos I love and some I regret quite a bit. My husband spend years planning his also like yours and his is amazing, its based around ww2 and is so intensely detailed its amazing. The artist is booked up months in advance but is so worth the wait.


----------



## kuju (Sep 15, 2010)

Natalie said:


> Japanese mythology sounds really interesting, I didn't realise there was so much behind it. Have you got pictures on here of your tattoos?
> 
> I agree with you about planning it, some of my tattoos I love and some I regret quite a bit. My husband spend years planning his also like yours and his is amazing, its based around ww2 and is so intensely detailed its amazing. The artist is booked up months in advance but is so worth the wait.


Oh yes - a good artist is worth the wait and the money - a bad artist is worth zilch. No pictures on here...but I may post some when it's all done (and by "done" of course..I mean.."for now"  )

Is it possible to get the tattoos you regret covered or changed? COuld be worth considering..once you have the unfinished ones done of course. And as for your original post about whether it's too much...I'm all for tatto'd girls if the work is good and suits them. Too much is a very personal and subjective thing... I guess it depends how strongly hubby feels!

My old barber was a very normal looking, dumpy, scruffy, middle-aged bloked who looked permanently harassed. Had two utterly dire tattoos on his forearm. We got talking abotu tattoos and he revealed that he was getting another one done...but it was taking a long time. However both his wife and his daughters hated tattoos and really didn't want him to get any more.

You'd think in that scenario there would be some compromise of some kind right? Given that the only person who would see them was soemone who hated tattoos. No......he was getting a full japanese style body suit with half sleeves and about halfway down his legs. Had taken 2 years at the point I met him and probably had another year to go. Brave man.......


----------



## Natalie (Jul 22, 2014)

kuju said:


> Oh yes - a good artist is worth the wait and the money - a bad artist is worth zilch. No pictures on here...but I may post some when it's all done (and by "done" of course..I mean.."for now"  )
> 
> Is it possible to get the tattoos you regret covered or changed? COuld be worth considering..once you have the unfinished ones done of course. And as for your original post about whether it's too much...I'm all for tatto'd girls if the work is good and suits them. Too much is a very personal and subjective thing... I guess it depends how strongly hubby feels!
> 
> ...


I agree with you that ultimately it is down to the person having it done, but like you say, a compromise of sorts, is part of a marriage. I wouldn't have a sleeve done or anything like that but I do think that as long as they stay feminine then I'm good to go. Although some people may say that they are already not feminine. A full body suit? As in completely and utterly full? That sounds painful beyond belief. That would take a lot of sittings.

Sounds like you have the bug for it now, maybe you will have the full body suit soon


----------



## BigKid (Apr 4, 2014)

kuju said:


> Oh yes - a good artist is worth the wait and the money - a bad artist is worth zilch. No pictures on here...but I may post some when it's all done (and by "done" of course..I mean.."for now"  )
> 
> Is it possible to get the tattoos you regret covered or changed? COuld be worth considering..once you have the unfinished ones done of course. And as for your original post about whether it's too much...I'm all for tatto'd girls if the work is good and suits them. Too much is a very personal and subjective thing... I guess it depends how strongly hubby feels!
> 
> ...


I saw you said you had kanji? I've been meaning to book myself in but I cannot find a translator that has kanji anywhere, can you help me out?


----------



## kuju (Sep 15, 2010)

Natalie said:


> I agree with you that ultimately it is down to the person having it done, but like you say, a compromise of sorts, is part of a marriage. I wouldn't have a sleeve done or anything like that but I do think that as long as they stay feminine then I'm good to go. Although some people may say that they are already not feminine. A full body suit? As in completely and utterly full? That sounds painful beyond belief. That would take a lot of sittings.
> 
> Sounds like you have the bug for it now, maybe you will have the full body suit soon


Yeah - if the only person who was supposed to see me naked regularly..and intimately...really didn't like tattoos - I would not get a full suit! His suit extended from just above his knees to just above his elbows with a strip down the middle of the chest left bare. Frankly...fvck that!

Definitely not for me. I don;t want my lower forearms or chest tattoo'd or my legs. I am nearly done... he says 

As for how feminine they are - kind of depends on the subject matter I think. Having a bunch of tattoos that look like a poster for the latest Hostel movie probably wouldn't... but hey, some people like that


----------



## kuju (Sep 15, 2010)

BigKid said:


> I saw you said you had kanji? I've been meaning to book myself in but I cannot find a translator that has kanji anywhere, can you help me out?


I took mine directly from a copy of the Go Rin No Sho (a japanese book) and had some custom phrases done by a company that...it seems sadly doesn't exist any more. If you search for places that do custom scrolls for dojo's you should be able to find someone that will produce something for you. However that usually means getting it on a scroll or other artwork (but then that's a fairly cool thing to have anyway).

You could try here https://www.facebook.com/HinenoArt/info?ref=page_internal

A friend said they were pretty good.

Or here http://www.thefuroshikicompany.co.uk/page9.htm

But be advised that their pieces are genuine artwork and cost...for a small piece you're looking at £50.

There are translators around but they will cost around teh same so you may as well get an actual art piece in for your money!

What did you want written?


----------



## Dan9 (Jun 17, 2014)

Natalie said:


> ive wasted most of my day arguing with myself about whether to get more tattoos / get the ones i have got finished off. Ive got one from my knee to my ribs and 4 others. I want at least 2 more but my husbands trying to put me off it because he said it will be too much. Is there a fine line with tattoos on women? I love them, more the merrier


Back to the original post, sorry forbeing late on the wagon on this thread. Personally I love tattoos on women, BUT I have a major issue when it's tattoos for the sake of getting them if you catch my drift on men and women for this pet hate haha. I say go for it, get as many as you want. It's your body after all. Tattoos are only too much if your entire body is covered in my opinion.


----------



## BigKid (Apr 4, 2014)

kuju said:


> I took mine directly from a copy of the Go Rin No Sho (a japanese book) and had some custom phrases done by a company that...it seems sadly doesn't exist any more. If you search for places that do custom scrolls for dojo's you should be able to find someone that will produce something for you. However that usually means getting it on a scroll or other artwork (but then that's a fairly cool thing to have anyway).
> 
> You could try here https://www.facebook.com/HinenoArt/info?ref=page_internal
> 
> ...


Well I'm getting a phoenix on my left lower forearm to represent the end and beginning of something I experienced when I was younger and the fu dog on my right lower forearm to show what I've become, I wanted the bushido code around my right wrist which is easy to find in kanji and I wanted "through suffering comes strength" on my left wrist


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

I've got a selection of pictures and writing that I like, they represent me liking them.


----------



## Natalie (Jul 22, 2014)

sneeky_dave said:


> I've got a selection of pictures and writing that I like, they represent me liking them.


Should that make sense?


----------



## chris-a (Feb 28, 2008)

there's a woman i see in my local tesco occasionally who's got some faces tattooed on her. i've seen elvis presley and arnie as the terminator on her shoulder blades though elvis looks more like shakin' stevens and arnie looks scarily like dale winton. i think she's got marilyn monroe on her back too but luckily i only caught a fleeting glimpse


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Natalie said:


> Should that make sense?


Pretty sure it does. Maybe read it again.


----------



## Natalie (Jul 22, 2014)

sneeky_dave said:


> Pretty sure it does. Maybe read it again.


i just don't get it. I must be on idiot mode today


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Natalie said:


> i just don't get it. I must be on idiot mode today


It was a slight dig at everyone's cliché meanings to their tattoos, mine don't mean fuuk all really,had slight meanings at the time but mainly I liked them so I got them.

Everyone's tattoos have such done to death meanings and representations I feel that it totally negates any degree of interest they clearly intend via their heartfelt description.


----------



## Natalie (Jul 22, 2014)

sneeky_dave said:


> It was a slight dig at everyone's cliché meanings to their tattoos, mine don't mean fuuk all really,had slight meanings at the time but mainly I liked them so I got them.
> 
> Everyone's tattoos have such done to death meanings and representations I feel that it totally negates any degree of interest they clearly intend via their heartfelt description.


Yeah same with me. I've got the cancer symbol within my leg tattoo and a saying but apart from that I didnt give it much thought at the time. Definitely not as much as I should have. I haven't got the attention span to give it much thought


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Natalie said:


> Yeah same with me. I've got the cancer symbol within my leg tattoo and a saying but apart from that I didnt give it much thought at the time. Definitely not as much as I should have. I haven't got the attention span to give it much thought


Sometimes thinking is overrated, doing can be so much more rewarding.


----------



## Natalie (Jul 22, 2014)

sneeky_dave said:


> Sometimes thinking is overrated, doing can be so much more rewarding.


depends what you gain from it and who its with


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Natalie said:


> depends what you gain from it and who its with


You just can't help but be suggestive....... With monster trucks like that I'd imagine whatever you wanted with who ever you wanted. Behave now


----------



## rocky666 (Jul 9, 2009)

each to there own but im fedup of reading i have 50 tatoos and 20 piercings and plan on getting more. I find it abit childish to be honest but maybe its just insecurities and wanting attention.


----------



## Natalie (Jul 22, 2014)

rocky666 said:


> each to there own but im fedup of reading i have 50 tatoos and 20 piercings and plan on getting more. I find it abit childish to be honest but maybe its just insecurities and wanting attention.


don't read it then


----------



## armor king (Sep 29, 2013)

rocky666 said:


> each to there own but im fedup of reading i have 50 tatoos and 20 piercings and plan on getting more. I find it abit childish to be honest but maybe its just insecurities and wanting attention.


What are you talkin about?


----------



## rocky666 (Jul 9, 2009)

armor king said:


> What are you talkin about?


Well if you take your silly face mask off you can see what im on about little boy?


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

rocky666 said:


> Well if you take your silly face mask off you can see what im on about little boy?


Fail to see what wearing a mask has to do with moronic whines.


----------



## armor king (Sep 29, 2013)

rocky666 said:


> Well if you take your silly face mask off you can see what im on about little boy?


Hahaha made me laugh loads that


----------



## Natalie (Jul 22, 2014)

rocky666 said:


> Well if you take your silly face mask off you can see what im on about little boy?


rude. Clearly you are looking like the childish one....little boy. Whats your issue. If you don't like something don't read it, no one forced you to. There is no need to be rude


----------



## rocky666 (Jul 9, 2009)

Natalie said:


> rude. Clearly you are looking like the childish one....little boy. Whats your issue. If you don't like something don't read it, no one forced you to. There is no need to be rude


Sorry natalie wasnt meaning you directly. But i wont take abuse from little pipsqueaks on here.


----------



## Natalie (Jul 22, 2014)

rocky666 said:


> Sorry natalie wasnt meaning you directly. But i wont take abuse from little pipsqueaks on here.


your initial post was. offensive seeing as there was no need


----------



## armor king (Sep 29, 2013)

Natalie said:


> rude. Clearly you are looking like the childish one....little boy. Whats your issue. If you don't like something don't read it, no one forced you to. There is no need to be rude


Thats why i laughed because he sounded so childish and why i said what are you talkin about


----------



## rocky666 (Jul 9, 2009)

Natalie said:


> your initial post was. offensive seeing as there was no need


He was trying to be clever hun. it was quite clear what i meant unless u read it again and disagree.


----------



## armor king (Sep 29, 2013)

rocky666 said:


> Sorry natalie wasnt meaning you directly. But i wont take abuse from little pipsqueaks on here.


Little pipsqeaks? im probably twice the man you are little boy


----------



## Natalie (Jul 22, 2014)

rocky666 said:


> He was trying to be clever hun. it was quite clear what i meant unless u read it again and disagree.


If a thread I starting regarding tattoos is beneath you and childish then don't read it rather than giving insults


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Got zero. Looking at getting something done at some point, has to be unique and creative though.... No mass re-producing.


----------



## kadafi39 (Apr 9, 2013)

^ Good advice, if your gonna get a tattoo make sure its exactly what you want and find a good artist that can show you work hes done in the same genre your going for, NEVER just go to a random ****ty tattoo shop and get tattoo's that look crap by a poor artist that you are pretty much stuck with.

I have a couple of little ones from when i was about 16 and didnt know better, but would never get anymore until i have the money to get inked by a world class artist.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

SK-XO said:


> Got zero. Looking at getting something done at some point, has to be unique and creative though.... No mass re-producing.


If you want to be unique and stand out, then don't get a tattoo.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Smitch said:


> If you want to be unique and stand out, then don't get a tattoo.


The people that believe they are unique are just the same as every other person that believes they are unique........


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

sneeky_dave said:


> The people that believe they are unique are just the same as every other person that believes they are unique........


That's deep David, very deep.....


----------



## Natalie (Jul 22, 2014)

Smitch said:


> If you want to be unique and stand out, then don't get a tattoo.


I don't agree with that, an arms an arm unless it's been inked


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Not a fan really, they look trashy on women but its their body their call. Not really a fan of it on blokes either you go out at night and 8/10 blokes have a sleeve its about as original as taking a dump in the morning


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Natalie said:


> I don't agree with that, an arms an arm unless it's been inked


Then it's still just an arm.

People like what they like, someone can be covered in tats and it makes no odds to me, my bird has several and i have mates that are covered.

It just makes me laugh when people think that a tat makes them stand out from the crowd in some way, when i was dating pretty much every bird i met commented on the fact that they expected me to have tats and i had none, because it conforms to the stereo type of the guy with muscles, shaved head etc... Thus not having them made me stand out more.

Get your face covered for all i care, i won't judge, i just don't get it.


----------



## Natalie (Jul 22, 2014)

Smitch said:


> Then it's still just an arm.
> 
> People like what they like, someone can be covered in tats and it makes no odds to me, my bird has several and i have mates that are covered.
> 
> ...


True about the stereotypes, I just dont think not having them is anymore original than having them. If its your thing then do it, if not then dont.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Smitch said:


> If you want to be unique and stand out, then don't get a tattoo.


Not stand out. Unique as in something that means something to me and is completely different not re-produced run of the mill.


----------



## Natalie (Jul 22, 2014)

sneeky_dave said:


> You just can't help but be suggestive....... With monster trucks like that I'd imagine whatever you wanted with who ever you wanted. Behave now


its becoming a bad habit


----------



## rocky666 (Jul 9, 2009)

Smitch said:


> Then it's still just an arm.
> 
> People like what they like, someone can be covered in tats and it makes no odds to me, my bird has several and i have mates that are covered.
> 
> ...


what i was trying to say earlier mate. Its like kids in a school playground saying whos got the most crayons.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

rocky666 said:


> what i was trying to say earlier mate. Its like kids in a school playground saying whos got the most crayons.


I've got the most crayons. Fact.


----------



## Dan9 (Jun 17, 2014)

SwAn1 said:


> Not really a fan of it on blokes either you go out at night and 8/10 blokes have a sleeve its about as original as taking a dump in the morning


It's given tattoos a bad name in my eyes. Tribal and mauri are kings up here where I stay. The majority of my tattoos are and will be on my legs, easily hidden, don't look like everyone else. Also what sets mine apart are the fact they mean something to me. Which is hard to find nowadays.

Most men will regret their 'sleeves' in a couple of years when they go out of fashion.


----------



## kuju (Sep 15, 2010)

There are at least *some* people for whom getting a tatto is nothing to do with wanting to stand out or get attention. My tattoos aren't generally on show most of teh time; when I get the extra work done then there will be a bit more sticking out of my t shirt sleeves...but 90% of my ink will be covered up most of the time.

And before someone says "Well why get it then" - because I wanted to. For me. There is no ther reason or justification needed really.

Yes some people do it for attention, some people do it to try and be unique and yes..there are so many people with tattoos now it's a lot less of a stand out statement. But you say much the same about clothing fashions or hair styles or any one of a number of other things. How many people got an iphone withotu bothering to see whether it was the right phone for their needs...but instead got it because everyone else around them had one.

But just because some people get inked for those reasons doesn't mean we all do. Everyone who got a tattoo after the first one done failed in being original. Same as everyone who wore jeans after the first person did...etc etc etc. As soon as someone else has doen something it's not original any more - by definition. Personally I couldn't care less whether i'm being original, or whether anyone even notices I have tattoos - they're for me and I like them 

As for being childish and expressing insecurities - yep, some people get tattoos because of their insecurities. Same way some people spend hours in the gym building muscles because of their insecurites. We pretty much all have insecurities of some kind.... Doesn't mean everyone who trains does so to overcome their anxieties about themselves - some people just want to get fitter or stronger or compete or......any one of many other reasons.

The point being - you can't lump everyone who does a particular thing in together and assume they all do it for the same reason or with the same ethos.


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

If any chick had a sleeve and there back covered I would be in love. A think it's hot as fvck. She needs to be dark haired and pretty too though 

Some girls **** tats and some look skanky. Id finish the ones you started though.


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

People who get other peoples names tattooed on them... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Saw a story in the paper today about Professor Green slagging off Cheryl Coles tattoos, mad me laugh, that pikey little cvnt is covered in sh1t too!


----------



## frankthetank40 (Sep 29, 2014)

Natalie said:


> ive wasted most of my day arguing with myself about whether to get more tattoos / get the ones i have got finished off. Ive got one from my knee to my ribs and 4 others. I want at least 2 more but my husbands trying to put me off it because he said it will be too much. Is there a fine line with tattoos on women? I love them, more the merrier


do it woman with ink sexy as hell.


----------



## frankthetank40 (Sep 29, 2014)

frankthetank40 said:


> do it woman with ink sexy as hell.


So you had any more thought about getting any done.


----------

